# Lame, sickly chicken



## Mylittlepwnies (4 mo ago)

I am brand new to chickens so I need some help. The chicken pictured is S’mores. She was given to me two days ago with another chicken because she was being bullied. A few hours after she was dropped off I thought she had broken her leg. Turns out it had been injured(and possibly healed?)before I even got her. But she has some bald spots, on her bottom and beneath her wings. She eats and drinks fine and can move but she prefers not to put pressure on her bad leg. She lays down a lot, I think because her good leg gets fatigued. I’m not sure if she’s laid an egg yet. And I’m not sure what other information would be helpful. S’mores friend, Lava, seems fine, no obvious bald spots or injuries. I think I’m mostly worried about her butt area being so red. It looks angry and maybe hurty and I want to make sure she’s comfortable. Thank you!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you checked her leg further up for any anomalies? A bump that her other leg doesn't have type of thing? Warmer than the other?

As long as the companion doesn't pick on her she should heal and recover nicely. She already has quills coming in where she had been plucked. I would check for mites though. Just in case.

They may not lay for a while. Newly moved birds usually quit until they get comfortable. Plus we have shorter days and the possibility of a molt happening.


----------



## Mylittlepwnies (4 mo ago)

I don’t remember if it was warmer but there was definitely a bump or inflammation or something where the leg skin changes to feathers, at that joint. I didn’t want to feel too hard in case it still hurt her but she was calm about me handling it so I’m thinking it’s an old wound that didn’t heal right. But I’m a complete chicken newb so I wanted to get other opinions.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If comparing that area to the same area on the other leg doesn't feel warmer then you're probably right. It's an old break that was never addressed.


----------

